# Carolina Piedmont



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

News/updates?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Open is still running the first series.

Derby has been long and challenging, but 7 dogs are going to the fourth series. Dog #'s are 1, 2, 4, 10, 12, 13 & 15.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan Wegner said:


> Open is still running the first series.
> 
> Derby has been long and challenging, but 7 dogs are going to the fourth series. Dog #'s are 1, 2, 4, 10, 12, 13 & 15.


Go Traitor go...


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Derby 4th series has been scrapped. First three dogs did it, but the 4th dog to run found a bumper on a point. Judges looking to reset a new 4th series now.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations to Dan Wegner and Traitor for winning the derby and making the derby list!!!

This is what I remember from Dan's phone call for placements.

#12 Traitor O/H Dan Wegner
#13 Laser O/H Mac DuBose
#10 Megan O/H George Fiebelkorn
#4 Slim O/H Jason Baker


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Way To Go Dan & Traitor !!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Another ribbon for George and Megan!!! Woohoo!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah for Megan and George.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Greg Seddon said:


> Congratulations to Dan Wegner and Traitor for winning the derby and making the derby list!!!
> 
> This is what I remember from Dan's phone call for placements.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the other placements, including: 

RJ # 15 Ange O Lynne Busch H Rick Milheim
JAM # 2 Indy O/H Darlene Houlihan


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Another ribbon for George and Megan!!! Woohoo!


Congratulations!!...Again!! 

Judy


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Greg Seddon said:


> Congratulations to Dan Wegner and Traitor for winning the derby and making the derby list!!!
> 
> This is what I remember from Dan's phone call for placements.
> 
> ...


Way to go Danny boy and the Traitor on your Blue.
Congrats on making the list.
Gregg and Reese


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to George and Megan!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dan, on your Derby WIN with Traitor! That put Traitor on the National Derby List!

Congratulations to Mike, on four Pink pups earning National Derby List recognition so far this year . . . 

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have Open Callbacks?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Qualifying is a double, then a invite to a land/water blind. They are set up on Mallard Pond this morning for series 1, 2, 3. Here is a picture and description of the test I received a few minutes ago. The memory bird is thru Mallard Pond 510 yards, with a short flyer to the right, then run water/land blind. They originally had the memory bird retired, but the test dog had to pickup they decided to keep the gun out. The phone call I got was the first 6 picked up and they are not scraping it.

Here is the picture and description from someone that is running the Qualifying.
*"*Flyer guns on the far right shooting right to left onto the peninsula. If your look real hard over the top of the handlers head, you'll see the long 510 yard bird along the tree line and running directly into the wind. *"*


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I'll tell you what, marks in that water chew up and spit out the best all age dogs. I remember one 4th series where the great Talon was the only dog to swim all the way to the bird. All other dogs ended up in the field or woods way deep on the right. 
If that mark is thrown L / R down that hill very few dogs, after making a big ass swim, will cross the road, jump in and dig through the stick pond that's at the end. The tall trees in the sunlight are on other side of road and in the water. 
Shooting the flyer on land in front of water plus swimming into the wind will probably influence Q dogs to get out early on the long swim. Where's the land/water blind under the arc of the flyer?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

510 yd water/land in the Q...

Great picture, Greg..


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Breck said:


> Shooting the flyer on land in front of water plus swimming into the wind will probably influence Q dogs to get out early on the long swim. Where's the land/water blind under the arc of the flyer?


Breck this is what I was told that the water blind was under the arc of the flyer over the spit back in the water then up on the road, then you run the land blind tight behind the flyer.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> 510 yd water/land in the Q...
> 
> Great picture, Greg..


The picture is from someone running the Qual and was sent to me to help with their description of the test.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> Breck this is what I was told that the water blind was under the arc of the flyer over the spit back in the water then up on the road, then you run the land blind tight behind the flyer.


Hey Greg how have you been?
I was kidding about the under the arc blind but you heard they are actually doing it plus running another blind off the back side of the gun? 

And to think they were going to retire the LH mark too!

Pity the poor sod running his first Qual at this one.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

510 yds. Why...especially in a Q...what are the judges trying to see???


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I commented here earlier and deleted it but I can't help myself. A 510 mark of this caliber in the Qualifying is just ridiculous. I know these grounds very well and this mark would be more than enough for any All Age dog. The first series of a 22 dog Qualifying? Unbelievable. There I said it. Flame away.


I agree, it's ridiculous! Thanks God it's not a triple!!


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

My dog picked up the short bird and on the long bird was too fat in the water and ended up on the wrong side of the hill on his hunt. The kicker is that they were originally going to run it as a retired? Only a few dogs completed it when my dog ran it. Man I was just happy my dog made it out that far at all.
That was made purely for big running pro trained derby dogs that do long mark after long mark. I was told that the derby ran a similar mark the day before (in concept and distance) and those where the 2-3 dogs that did well on the mark in the Q.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

> The memory bird is thru Mallard Pond 510 yards, with a short flyer to the right, then run water/land blind.


Wow...I really thought this was a joke at first.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dan and Traitor on the win in the Derby and on making the National Derby List!

John


----------



## our3labs (Dec 7, 2009)

I was entered in this "Q" and did not finish it. I believe there was 32 entered, 5 got called back. I know a few more did the double but were lost on one of the blinds. 

The water blind was under the arc of the flyer and the land blind was very tight to the gun.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

A big thank you to ALL our judges for giving up their weekend so the rest can come run a trial. Also a big thanks to the club members that worked so hard to make it all happen.

Huge congratulations to Bill Goldstein and Streak ........now members of the double header club!!! 

Mike Jiorle
FT Chairman


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

mjiorle said:


> A big thank you to ALL our judges for giving up their weekend so the rest can come run a trial. Also a big thanks to the club members that worked so hard to make it all happen.
> 
> Huge congratulations to Bill Goldstein and Streak ........now members of the double header club!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome! Way to go Bill and Streak!


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Greg Seddon said:


> The Qualifying is a double, then a invite to a land/water blind. They are set up on Mallard Pond this morning for series 1, 2, 3. Here is a picture and description of the test I received a few minutes ago. The memory bird is thru Mallard Pond 510 yards, with a short flyer to the right, then run water/land blind. They originally had the memory bird retired, but the test dog had to pickup they decided to keep the gun out. The phone call I got was the first 6 picked up and they are not scraping it.
> 
> Here is the picture and description from someone that is running the Qualifying.
> *"*Flyer guns on the far right shooting right to left onto the peninsula. If your look real hard over the top of the handlers head, you'll see the long 510 yard bird along the tree line and running directly into the wind. *"*




That is a nice final series Derby test. Are you sure it was 510 yards? I think someones range finder needs batteries.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bill, on your double header WIN with Streak. We've been privileged to watch him transition from a talented Derby dog to an awesome all age dog. Impressive!

rita


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Darleen and Indy on the Qualifying win! Just a derby dog and making the big tests look easy. Keep it going.


----------

